# Close LEB Tavern Thread



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2007)

The first LEB Tavern thread has gotten a bit long, so we opened a new one. I can't close it, nor can the thread creator, so could one of you fine people do so if Bront doesn't see my request first?


----------



## Darkness (Aug 7, 2007)

Done.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanke sai!


----------

